# Stucked And Need Help



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

Was on .886 went to .893 a few weeks ago. Been using it for awhile and saw a new version people been using. So decided to follow the steps..

1) Went back to root .886 using http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/
went with option #1. It went back to stock nicely and rooted. No error

2) Installed cheesecake. Tried every servers and all of it seems to be down or something. It either say check WIFI or no new update. Except for QA2 which was an older .899.

3) So decided to go back to #1 above and try different method. After #1, went to try http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/

no dice...

Any idea?


----------



## hdtechk (Sep 23, 2011)

try this http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-webtop/

sorry didn't notice thats what you tryed. it only works in stock recovery if you was trying clock work mode try again with stock


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

tried that..5 times already...fail at verifying system and it abort installation


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

You have to use the restore 2.1 to go back to .866 and then use the steps to get to 5.7.893. From there you will be on the new update with broken webtop. NOW, go do the 1 step process of going back to .886 and then using the full update to 5.7.893. You will now be on the latest update with everything working!!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

smilepak said:


> tried that..5 times already...fail at verifying system and it abort installation


It sounds like you and I are having similar problems. I am pretty good at following directions and I haven't been able to get this working. Even with some PM help from Aixelsd (sp?). I had previously updated to the 5.5.893 leak and had to use the "no longer needed" steps to get to 5.7.893, which obvoiusly broke webtop (pretty sure this is where I screwed up, think I should have been able to go straight from 5.5.893 to 5.7.893 with the proper files, but I got impatient with my flashing). Going back to .866 with r3l3as3d, flashing the CWM .893 files and trying the 5.5.893 -> 5.7.893 only ends in failure now. I got tired of messing with it and went ahead and flashed the original webtop (from the fxz) through moto-fastboot. Webtop works, so I'm good, but would prefer the updated webtop.

Here is screenshot of my current system, baseband, kernel and webtop.









Could someone please verify that my baseband and kernel are truly the leaked versions? Also, what is the updated webtop version? Assuming that my baseband and kernel have been updated, would it be possible for someone to create a flashable .img or .zip file of an updated webtop?


----------

